# Dominoes admits that their pizzas suck.



## smithnwesson (Jan 11, 2010)

Check this out:

http://www.pizzaturnaround.com/

Well, like Duhhh... Nobody noticed that before now? They must be loosing a chunk of their market.

Anyway, what pizza place do you like best?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 11, 2010)

Bacon CheddarCheeseburger no doubt.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 12, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> Bacon CheddarCheeseburger no doubt.



Ummmmmm......We'll take a large one of them, please. With a lot of extra shit on it. :eat2:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dominos is disgusting.. even worse than their pizza is their excuse for chicken wings.. they're like soggy and extra fatty and all around nasty.. and expensive! I also tried the breadbowls .. gross, that new lava cake thing .. gross. I'm officially never eating at Dominos again. There's a few good pizza places around here.. they're all locally owned. Commerical pizza generally sucks. I like Pizza Hut on occasion but it's not the same as quality handmade stuff.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought the new Dominos hand tossed crust was surprisingly decent; buttery, hint of garlic and herbs, crunchy outer crust with nice texture inside. I'd never been a fan but had a coupon and it's like half a mile from my house. Tried the chicken/bacon w white sauce (name?) and would definitely re-order. BTW, at least around here Tuesday's is 2-fer nite. 2 large for the price of one. :eat2:


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2010)

The only thing grosser than bad pizza? The fact that no matter how gross pizza is, I'll still eat it. All of it. All the time. Bad pizza is still good, in my mind. Or at least not so bad.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 12, 2010)

The best pizza is the one you make yourself, to your own personal specifications. :eat2: Pizza is about the quickest, easiest meal you can make (except maybe for cornflakes), so nobody needs to endure bad pizza.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 12, 2010)

Once again _The Onion_ gets it right. 

_The Onion_: Video: Domino's Scientists Test Limits of What Humans will Eat
http://www.theonion.com/content/video/dominos_scientists_test_limits_of

Check out the chart of "Resemblance of Pizzas to Food vs. Popularity"


----------



## RJI (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think i have had a decent pizza outside of the northeast. Chain places are all garbage, the only one i can order from is pizzeria uno and thats because its more of a pie then a pizza to me.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 12, 2010)

TallFatSue said:


> Once again _The Onion_ gets it right.
> 
> _The Onion_: Video: Domino's Scientists Test Limits of What Humans will Eat
> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/dominos_scientists_test_limits_of
> ...



HA! The Onion rocks.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 14, 2010)

The new Dominos pizza is quite good. As are the sandwiches that I have tried. Mostly like the Italian and the Mediterranean Veggie. But seriously, the new pizza is much better.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2010)

The crust improved, but I had to guzzle a ton of soda because the sauce is overloaded with herbs.

Even though I guess it's still a chain, I love Papa Murphys the most. You buy the pizzas pre-made, and just pop them into the oven. Unfortunately, I haven't been near one since I lived in Texas (we drove to Roswell for pizza and aliens).


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont eat Dominos, but someone told me that the sauce is way spicey.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 14, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> The crust improved, but I had to guzzle a ton of soda because the sauce is overloaded with herbs.



You bet you did: I understand that a restaurant makes its highest profit margin on the drinks.


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe it's just the local branch here, but my issue has been less with the ingredients, and more with the fact it's ALWAYS undercooked. I've wasted valuable scarf time putting the damn thing back in the oven. I'm shocked and impressed with their "we suck" campaign, but I'm not sure there was much else to say. Even The Noid got tired of their soggy english muffin pizza!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 15, 2010)

The new pizza is pretty good. I love the new crust and the fact that it's thinner than before. I never liked their previous crust, I very verrrry rarely bought Dominos. We got a half pepperoni and half green peppers last week and it was delicious. 

Also, my son and I would eat their Lava Cake every day if I let it happen, those things are yummy!


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 15, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.pizzaturnaround.com/
> 
> ...



My friends and I saw one of those commercials on TV. One of my friends said, "man, what a crappy gimmick," and another said, "yeah, it's a crappy gimmick, but I gotta say, I kinda wanna order some right now."
We never did, though.
To answer your question...there were a few local pizza places where I used to live that we would order from all the time: Rudy's, Pizza Time (dollar off if you call naked) and Pizza Pipeline.


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2010)

I wonder if it is a different recipe in the UK, because I absolutely love Dominos. I could eat it every day, it's probably the one food I could eat everyday actually.


----------



## katorade (Jan 16, 2010)

The part that gets me is the thinking that "improving" the crust means adding garlic oil and herbs. Keep your fucking weird bread seasonings away from me. I want pizza crust to taste like pizza crust, not a crouton. Stop flavor-blasting products in an effort to mask the horrendous quality of your food. Want to improve your crust? Improve your ingredients.


----------



## djudex (Jan 17, 2010)

The best pizza hands down I've had is from a local place called Roadrunner's Pizza, donair meat and feta cheese. Strangely enough they also have some of the best spring rolls I've ever tasted as well.

God damn it....now I want some Roadrunner's....:eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 18, 2010)

Ever since moving out to Detroit...I don't care for Little Caesar's, Dominoes, Pizza Hut, etc....any franchise pizza places...

I've found the ultimate pizza place in Detroit. It's a bit pricey, but if you are a pizza fan, like me, you definitely need to check out PizzaPapalis Chicago Pizza


----------



## MattB (Jan 18, 2010)

I gave up on Domino's a long time ago, but I have to admit I'm curious to see if there is an improvement.

We have U.S. chains like Domino's and Little Caesars up here in Canada along with national chains like Pizza Pizza, but if you ask a local what is the best pizza they'll probably answer with their local 'greasy spoon' pizza place. Every neighbourhood has them and usually you can order decent poutine with it...

Still curious about Domino's though...the ad is sucking me in...


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 18, 2010)

MattB said:


> We have U.S. chains like Domino's and Little Caesars up here in Canada along with national chains like Pizza Pizza, but if you ask a local what is the best pizza they'll probably answer with their local 'greasy spoon' pizza place. Every neighbourhood has them and usually you can order decent poutine with it...


Definitely. When I traveled a lot on business during the past 2 years I asked the locals for their recommendations and they took me to some great little places I'd never find on my own. There are also some excellent regional chains. When I go to Chicago I love Pizzeria Uno and Aurelio's, when I was way out west in Reno they had Round Table Pizza. There's also a nice little chain in Iowa called Happy Joe's. Their barbecue pizza is delish! :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2010)

Domino's is the official pizza for most of the Hyde Park threads. :eat2:


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 18, 2010)

MattB said:


> if you ask a local what is the best pizza they'll probably answer with their local 'greasy spoon' pizza place. Every neighbourhood has them and usually you can order decent poutine with it...



Pizza AND poutine...in one sitting...get me to Canada! :eat2:


----------



## MattB (Jan 18, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Pizza AND poutine...in one sitting...get me to Canada! :eat2:



In the town I grew up in, my favourite pizza place has a deal from Monday to Wednesday when you order a large pizza you get a FREE poutine! They don't skimp either, the thing is huge...

That's another reason why Domino's sucks!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 19, 2010)

The whole town that Domino's started in must have sucked.


----------



## RJI (Jan 21, 2010)

I had the new version over the weekend, the crust was still like cardboard.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't like Domino's or Pizza Hut. Little Caesar's was okay last time I had any, but that was years ago. The place I like to get pizza from is called Stevie B's. They have a buffet and my favorite pizza is the white cheese.

Now, the _best_ pizza I've ever eaten in my life was when I was in NYC last year. It was Ray's Pizza, also known as Amadeus Pizza, on 8th Avenue. If there's any Ninja Turtles buffs here, aside from me, the same pizza place at this very location was featured in the second live action film, but that's like beside the point. That pizza was soooo good.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 24, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Ever since moving out to Detroit...I don't care for Little Caesar's, Dominoes, Pizza Hut, etc....any franchise pizza places...
> 
> I've found the ultimate pizza place in Detroit. It's a bit pricey, but if you are a pizza fan, like me, you definitely need to check out PizzaPapalis Chicago Pizza



isnt that in the downtown area or greektown area of detroit?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 25, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> isnt that in the downtown area or greektown area of detroit?



I think so...I loooove it. I could eat that all day lol.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never minded Dominos. Not my favorite, but an okay alternative if _good_ pizza is more than the current budget can handle.

Pizza Hut, on the other hand? _Eww_. Soggy crust; thin, excessively greasy sauce; almost no cheese.

My favorite pizza is from this dinky little place a few miles north of where I live. Their list of toppings has to be seen to be believed, and they grate their own Parmesan cheese.


----------



## theladypoet (Jan 25, 2010)

The best pizza I ever had was in Camrose, AB, and right now I'm kicking myself because I can't remember the name of the restaurant that makes it . It's a honey garlic almond chicken pizza- it has honey garlic glaze instead of tomato sauce and it's topped with mozzerella, sliced almonds, and grilled chicken tossed in more honey-garlic glaze. Mmmmm.


----------



## Tmhays87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I suppose I'm one of the few who thinks Domino's was better BEFORE the change :blush: Yes, I quite enjoyed their deep dish pizza, and while it hasn't changed too terribly much, it was a bit better before they tried to improve it. And someone mentioned the wings being nasty - I haven't tried them since the change, but I LOVE them :eat1: I guess to each his/her own. I wouldn't say I have low standards, just a wide tolerance.

Now, of course, Domino's is nowhere close to the best pizza. None of the major chains are, really. Giordano's in Chicago is the BEST pizza I have ever had, and Chicago-style in general is my favorite


----------



## Laura2008 (Jan 29, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Ever since moving out to Detroit...I don't care for Little Caesar's, Dominoes, Pizza Hut, etc....any franchise pizza places...
> 
> I've found the ultimate pizza place in Detroit. It's a bit pricey, but if you are a pizza fan, like me, you definitely need to check out PizzaPapalis Chicago Pizza



Since you're in Detroit you have to try Buddy's pizza. Hands down the best pizza you will ever eat. They have locations in the suburbs as well as the original in Detroit. My dad, who has lived in Tampa the last 20 years, will have them ship 20 pizza's at a time to him down in Florida. He says the shipping costs almost as much as the pizza but it's so worth it.:eat2:

http://buddyspizza.com/


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 3, 2010)

Just placed an order online with Domino's (my local place must be closed on Weds - the phone just kept ringing). Never ordered online. It's kinda fun. lol

I'll let you know if I think the new pizza sucks. I know the old pizza did


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 3, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Just placed an order online with Domino's (my local place must be closed on Weds - the phone just kept ringing). Never ordered online. It's kinda fun. lol
> 
> I'll let you know if I think the new pizza sucks. I know the old pizza did



Yeah, they still pretty much suck. I got 2 medium 2 topping pizzas @5.99 each. One is completely "new" (crust, sauce, etc) and I didn't like it. The crust was too doughy. Bleh. The other one I got the thin crispy crust, which is my preference when it comes to pizza. I liked that better.

I will give them 2 thumbs up for the chocolate lava cake, however. Yummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2010)

Update. I reheated the second chocolate lava cake according to their directions (there are 2 to an order, and I had one left over.)

It was just as wonderful as it was yesterday. Even better with the addition of whipped cream. I would order a dozen of these for a gathering. They are THAT good.

The outside is crunchy and the inside is gooey. I might need to figure out what I can order from them, so I can get these again. (Pizza isn't an option. Bleh.)


----------



## katorade (Feb 5, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Update. I reheated the second chocolate lava cake according to their directions (there are 2 to an order, and I had one left over.)
> 
> It was just as wonderful as it was yesterday. Even better with the addition of whipped cream. I would order a dozen of these for a gathering. They are THAT good.
> 
> The outside is crunchy and the inside is gooey. I might need to figure out what I can order from them, so I can get these again. (Pizza isn't an option. Bleh.)



If it's an option there, order a veggie sandwich (not the Mediterranean veggie, just regular veggie made with the full variety of veggie pizza toppings). Crusty toasted bread, cheese, onions, mushrooms, spinach, peppers (which I skip), and...I forget what else. Pizza veg, lol. Soooo good.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the Mediterranean Veggie sandwich myself. But yeah Randi, get one (or two) of their sandwiches. I like the Italian too. And even the chicken is pretty tasty.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dominos is disgusting.. even worse than their pizza is their excuse for chicken wings.. they're like soggy and extra fatty and all around nasty.. and expensive!...



I have to say this is absolutely true. I had a craving for wings and ordered them and omg so gross. I even tried broiling them to see if some of the soggy fatty parts might crisp up...and...nope.

ick.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> Anyway, what pizza place do you like best?



The best pizza is made at home.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got these pics off my camera. That last order I got from Dominos included the lava cakes, of course, and I took some pics of the remaining one that I reheated the next day and topped with caramel while it baked, then whipped cream after. Sorry the whipped cream got washed out in the closeup.



View attachment Lava cake 007edit.jpg




View attachment Lave cake 004.jpg​
Yum.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jun 20, 2010)

Sam's Pizza, 26th and Boardwalk in Wildwood NJ. The absolute BEST pizza.


----------

